# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร IC-3FGX มีทั้งเครื่องแดงเครื่องดำ

## vvv

ขายวิทยุสื่อสาร IC-3FGX มีทั้งเครื่องแดงเครื่องดำ:ราคาเท่ากัน เป็นของใหม่ 7.4vใช้งานได้ปกติ
■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.ถามสอบได้ แบตทนทาน.
ช่องแดงมี80 240-260MHz
ช่องดำมีปกติ 136-174MHz
●สามารถตั้งกันคนอื่นดักฟังได้ ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้ 
■มีบริการหลังการขายพร้อมสอนวิธีการเล่นวิทยุ ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน.
เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักพอดีมือ 
●โปรโมชั่นพิเศษ!ซื้อ2เครื่องขึ้นไปมีราคาส่ง.
《ขายถูกเพราะเป็นสินค้าสั่งเกินมา2ตัวเลยขายให้ราคาต้นทุน
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน
เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร รปภ.และพนักงานบริษัททั่วไป.
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้
■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทม กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx ', '91', '105968095', 'null', '294933', maskedLinePayload)"> กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx น่ะจร้า... 
สนใจทักID LINE= 0945705507
●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. ■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทม กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx ', '91', '105968095', 'null', '294933', maskedLinePayload)"> กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx นะจร้า
●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางไปรษณีย์ได้.

■■แจ้งด่วน:ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ....
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ

ID LINE = 0945705507 (ID) ID LINE = 0945705507 (ID)
Tel. = 0945705507
=0886444610

----------

